# شرائح تقويه الارسال العجيبه..



## الغروووب (27 فبراير 2014)

*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد :

الآن تصفية على منتجنا وهي 

شريحة نحاسية عملها فيزيائي 

تخفف الاشعاعات الكهرومغناطيسية الصادرة من أي جهاز الكتروني
وعلى اثر ذلك يقل استهلاك الشحن
وهذه الاشعة تشوش على استقبال اشارة الاتصال
ومع تخفيفها يتم استقبال الاشارة بشكل افضل
وقد تم قياس الذبذبة وكم كمية الذبذبة قبل الشريحة وبعدها
افتح الرابط وشاهد المقطع 
Bio health care 24K gold plated Anti radiation sticker

تبقى من الكمية ( 250) شريحة والبيع جمله - مفرق

Generation X Cell Phone Antenna Booster - YouTube 

السعر الحبه 20 ريال

سعر الجملة ال 500 حبة ب 2000 ريال 

بالنسبة للشحن لمن هم خارج الرياض عن طريق زاجل قيمة الشحن 10 ريال 
او 15 ريال المناطق اللتي يشحن لها زاجل هي :

الشحن علية والتغليف علي هدية مني هي الاحساء - الخفجي - 
الدمام -الرس - بريدة - عنيزة
الطائف - المدينة المنورة - جدة - مكة - تبوك - حائل -
سكاكا - خميس مشيط 
هذي المناطق اللي يحول لها زاجل فقط

متواجد 24 وساعة
طبعا التحويل عن طريق بنك الراجحي 
والشحن عند استلام مبلغ الشحنه


قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
" لن يدخل الجنة لحم نبت من سحت ، ( أي من حرام )


وسيلة الاتصال 
0566545612
واتس اب او اتصال

يرجى التواصل المباشر لعدم التواجد في الموقع 

























​*


----------

